# Clear Creek Report



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Decided that relaxing and enjoying my surroundings was more important than catching huge fish so I headed to Clear Creek metro park today. Beautiful place. Lots of shade to avoid the heat. Moved around a little before I found a spot that seemed good. The water was on the edge of being too cloudy to fish after last nights rain. Honestly I was carp fishing, but to my surprise I landed a nice trout instead....go figure. Before today I woulda told you to NEVER trout fish clear creek because I couldn't catch one ot save my life. Well there is at least one nice 13 incher in there. Best looking fish I have caught in ohio. Caught in a slow pool on the bottom. 

Anyone wanna educate me on the type of trout this is? Fish seemed almost dead after I got the hook out. Put him on a stringer in a nice cool feeder creek. A few minutes later he was full of life and ready to go! Loved to watch him swim away, hopefully to be bigger next year for a fly-fisherman.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a rainbow, in this heat, the fish was probably already exhasted from the fight and its typical to put a trout back in the stream and have them go straight to the bottom and rest if you will, we always build a rock pile for them to rest behind with out ever touching them. Anyways within a minute or two, as long as there holding there own, they will take off, they will usually be fine, I hope the stringer was only through the chin and not through the gills. The act of stringering a trout on this hot of time of year would more then likely be waaay too stressful on a fish. If it was in the gills, Id say he should have been quickly dispatched and taken home for dinner. 

Salmonid


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

stringer through the chin...i thought i was going to have to take it home to eat after he went belly up when i got him back in the water. I put him on the stringer so he would not drift off if he died and be wasted. It took him a good three minutes to be able to sit upright. The fish was fool of life when I took him off and looked great as he swam up stream.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Collegekid, thanks for releasing and making the effort to revive the fish!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job man.

Looks like a rainbow as well. I caught a couple that were 12 inches or so in there but most you see are very small...

Nice job letting it go to live another day.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

I took my first drive through the park a couple of weeks ago. Very nice. The water was way up so it was hard to take a close look at it. I've heard there is smallies in there. Is that true? I wouldn't mind wading Clear Creek just for the experience. Catching a smallie (or trout) would be an added bonus.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was almost mad that I caught the poor trout at first. Those fish are so fragile. I was relieved when he perked up.

There are some smallies in clear creek. Not huge numbers and def not huge fish. Try a chartreuse 3"grub, a small inline spinner, or a small rebel craw. I did catch a decent 12 incher about a month back. Be sure to wade up stream because the bottom is pretty muddy in some places and will stir things up big time. There is a deeper hole where a gas line runs over the creek (literally a large gas line comes out of the ground and crosses). Thats where I caught the smallie and several rock bass. Saw a decent largie there too. The rainbow came from far north of there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Collegekid,

You were looking for beauty and you found it!!! It's a beautiful fish and an even more beautiful thing that you took the effort and time to revive'em. 

It will be a beauty for someone else now . . . thumbs up. BTW great pic in the clear water.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice rainbow. Maybe you should try a fly rod as you might just like it, beside it's another tool to use in your repertoire.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been tempted to pick up a fly rod many many times. Idk if I need another hobby...or to spend the money. How much would a fly rod cost me that was good enough to use on an occasional semi serious basis?

I'm thinking if I start fly fishing at clear creek it wont last long because of the shortage of fish.......but maybe there are more trout there than I realize. Maybe I'll start reading the fly fishing forums on here and start there. It would be nice to find a new way to enjoy catching all the bluegil in my family pond.

Thanks again for all the nice words.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You can get a nice complete outfit from Cabelas really cheap for well under a 100 bucks. Beside it is not only for trout, I use it for everything and actually have more fun and my catch ratio goes up. Worth a try.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea but there are other fish in Clear Creek that can be caught on a fly rod as well.....

One of my friends pretty much uses a Fly Rod 90% of the time and he uses it for Largies/Smallies/BG/Crappie/Trout.

If it swims in an Ohio river or creek he has probably caught it on a fly rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Yea but there are other fish in Clear Creek that can be caught on a fly rod as well.....
> 
> One of my friends pretty much uses a Fly Rod 90% of the time and he uses it for Largies/Smallies/BG/Crappie/Trout.
> 
> If it swims in an Ohio river or creek he has probably caught it on a fly rod.


It's surprisingly effective on everything! I had the Master Angler thing (4 different species) with Fish Ohio's done over a month ago, all on fly rods. It's a great way to bass fish, both smallies and largemouth.


----------

